# Extendable dining table



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

My dad and I have been tossing around the idea of building him a dining table. He wants it with two 12" removable leaves. W/O leaves dimensions are 6ft long by 4ft wide (8ft long with them in obviously). What we cant figure out is how to have each leaf attached to table when not in use. I know most expandable tables just have a removable leaf, but he wants it to stay with the table. I cant figure out how to do this. Thought about just using hinges so each leaf swings down and back under the table when not in use, but how would it clear the apron and the slide underneath? 

He said he's seen a table that has each leaf sort of fold down onto themselves in some way, then store underneath. Can't remember where he saw it, or exactly how it worked. 

Is there a way to do what I'm wanting, and I'm just trying to over complicate it?


----------



## eng_reggie (Feb 2, 2011)

You can make them into Butterfly leaves.

http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?16558-Butterfly-Leaf-Explained


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that is exactly what he was talking about! Seems like a perfect idea. Thanks!


----------

